
Ask HN: What will be the next “big things” in computer hardware engineering? - karxxm
Hi,<p>i just read an article about a new storage method, kind of a persistent storage based on DRAM technology.
I asked myself, what will be the next big steps in hardware engineering? 
I&#x27;m not talking about DDR8 Ram or 7nm Processors. I think about steps like HDD to SSD, which made all computers faster and more silent. Fundamental new hardware designs which will make a computer better.<p>What do you think?
======
alecmg
What I would like to see, is fewer wires.

Was tidiying up behind my desk with 3 monitors on. Rear is just a spiderweb of
power cables, display cables, usb cables for all accessories, usb extensions
to power monitor ports, audio cables to speakers and headphones etc.

Something has to give

SSD switch is funny in that it improved personal computers and laptops
massively, yet spinning rust disks are more than ever important in data
centers. And in NAS at homes.

Can you think of other examples of such improvements before SSD switch, to get
an idea of what we are looking for.

LCD monitors come to mind. Occupy less space, weigh massively less, nicer and
bigger picture.

Centrino style platform for laptops, standardising connectivity and
networking, made them practical for everyone.

------
adamnemecek
Photonic computing.

